
Show HN: Trello for GitHub Issues - homeyer
http://waffle.io
======
aeden
Does this work with private repos? If so then SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

~~~
chadkruse
I'm a huge fan of this kind of business model: Public free/private pay.

And if you do that, consider taking a page from the Sprint.ly playbook..only
charge for months the user actually uses your service.

------
jashkenas
Very nice. It's fun to look at Backbone.js' issues list from within a Backbone
app ;)

[http://waffle.io/jashkenas/backbone](http://waffle.io/jashkenas/backbone)

~~~
polysaturate
Javascriptception

------
Afforess
Awesome, I am a trello fan. Too bad this didn't exist a year ago. Already
migrated to JIRA because Github issues was so underpowered. I'd use it
otherwise. :(

------
gry
Also see [http://huboard.com/](http://huboard.com/).

~~~
krallja
Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
ntalbott
Based on the email at the bottom of the page, looks like this is from the
[http://rallydev.com](http://rallydev.com) folks? I hope they have plans for
an internal/private version, because while I'm not sure I'd use this for my
open source projects, I'd love to try it for our internal repos.

~~~
homeyer
It's built by a team of interns at Rally. We'd love to know why you'd use it
for private repos but not open source projects, hoping to help people know
where they can start contributing to an open source project.

~~~
mcrider
I think this could be used by staff that aren't familiar with github/scared of
it (this is more common than you think) to manage issues in a simple and
familiar way. I think it would certainly be helpful in my organization, but
like GP our repos are private.

------
sthulbourn
I have this new system for "agile". You write everything down and then cross
it out when it's done, continue until everything is done.

------
krallja
[http://waffle.io/rallysoftware/waffle.io](http://waffle.io/rallysoftware/waffle.io):

Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

~~~
homeyer
back up, sorry!

------
shykes
I'm going to test this right away for Docker. We are completely overwhelmed
with github issues, and the bottleneck is not contributors: it's our ability
to communicate where we need the most help.

~~~
cheald
FWIW, issue labels can help this a lot. You can have a one-click link to a
list of tagged issues, which helps to narrow the field a lot.

~~~
shykes
Tags do help. Our problem is the sheer volume of issues - 260 currently open
and counting [1]. So prioritizing becomes an issue, as well as the unbarably
slow web ui.

[1]
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues?direction=desc&sor...](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues?direction=desc&sort=created&state=open)

------
troels
Nice. Looks similar in design to the now defunct wallsome (Which used basecamp
as the backend). Were you inspired by that?

------
bdcravens
onclick on the "Go!" button is broken - it's incorrectly referencing the
goToURL function as gotoURL. To get past it, use Enter on keyboard instead of
the button. (Using jQuery, yet inline event definitions?)

~~~
homeyer
fixed, thanks

------
dkordik
Nice! Love the simplicity of it all!

------
zhuzhuor
thx, this is awesome!

